# gateshead/newcastle



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

does anyone know of any events that are happening soon in the gateshead/newcastle area? much appreciated!! x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

We've not had one in that area yet Sacredgirl, but we did have one in York earlier in the year. If a few people would like a Newcastle Meet, let me know and we'll try and get one arranged


----------



## rhall92380 (Nov 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> We've not had one in that area yet Sacredgirl, but we did have one in York earlier in the year. If a few people would like a Newcastle Meet, let me know and we'll try and get one arranged



I'd be intersted!

Richard


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> We've not had one in that area yet Sacredgirl, but we did have one in York earlier in the year. If a few people would like a Newcastle Meet, let me know and we'll try and get one arranged



Yes we did! May 2009, I think. There were about 6 of us made it, Richard, EmmaSamDuke, Casper, NicNic and I were the local ones and Hazel came down from Glasgow for it. Steff is also in the area and so may be interested. Sadly I've now moved to the Midlands so I'm not around any more. 

Why not try to organise one yourself - just takes someone to get the ball rolling!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2011)

I would Go !   I arranged one in cumbria & was good to talk with others.     Get it done!      will send you a private message etc


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 9, 2011)

I would come as well


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

Pigeon said:


> Yes we did! May 2009, I think. There were about 6 of us made it, Richard, EmmaSamDuke, Casper, NicNic and I were the local ones and Hazel came down from Glasgow for it. Steff is also in the area and so may be interested. Sadly I've now moved to the Midlands so I'm not around any more.
> 
> Why not try to organise one yourself - just takes someone to get the ball rolling!



Ooh yes, sorry Pigeon, I remember now!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2011)

Well thats 4 !  Whos doing the sorting out !  The "Green on 194 is pretty central for people from Boughra & ghead. Or somewhere else for a proper D.


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry i wont be attending


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 10, 2011)

Has anybody got any good ideas of place ?


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 10, 2011)

Someone will have to remind me when/where because im so bad with dates/days/any form of information at all!


----------

